# question on DNP?



## jackdaddy (Nov 25, 2014)

I looked through the post and may have over looked this but can anybody pm me a good source to get dnp?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2014)

This isn't a source board so I doubt anyone is going to give you a source.


----------



## jackdaddy (Nov 25, 2014)

Just figured I'd give it a shot


----------



## ed6587 (Dec 8, 2014)

Would like to know how drastically DNP affects anyone's exercising while on a cycle. Been doing clean dieting and 2 cardio sessions a day over the last 4 weeks and i am thinking of getting on DNP cycle.  

I have read a lot of things from people saying that it significantly affects weight training ability but would like to know how much of an effect it has on cardio training too?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2014)

why do so many people want dnp.Nasty toxic shit


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 8, 2014)

ed6587 said:


> Would like to know how drastically DNP affects anyone's exercising while on a cycle. Been doing clean dieting and 2 cardio sessions a day over the last 4 weeks and i am thinking of getting on DNP cycle.
> 
> I have read a lot of things from people saying that it significantly affects weight training ability but would like to know how much of an effect it has on cardio training too?



If you use a sensible low dose then it wont affect your training ability as much as people think it will - high doses are both not required & not sensible if you want to train.

That being said, doing cardio twice a day is completely overkill whether your on dnp or not. 
I'm afraid I have to question how good your diet is if you need to do cardio twice a day to lose fat


----------



## ed6587 (Dec 11, 2014)

Diet is very disciplined. Cardio has taken a bit of a dip over the last couple of days due to groin soreness. Might have over done it a little bit i think. Never said i NEED to do 2 cardio sessions a day to burn fat, it's more of a choice thing where i want to push myself as much as possible.


----------



## MsCongeniality (Jan 30, 2015)

A big effect of dnp on cardio is the heat. It is still possible to cardio (I do), and whilst it feels less effective because you will tire more easily, in terms of calorie burning it is my understanding that the same amount of effort and time of cardio is significantly more calories burnt on dnp because of ATP conversion being less efficient. (Feel free to jump in and correct me if I'm wrong here though, always learning).

Personally I prefer to be running outside (it's winter here) on DNP as any gym cardio just leaves pools of sweat on the floor. Also drink loads during and after cardio to compensate for the fact that you will be sweaty mess.


----------

